# Newbie: Best kit for home brew / learning



## boobooy2k (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Newbie here. I've recently realised that I love coffee! So much so, that I am very keen to learn how to make the stuff, hopefully to the highest quality myself. Before I pursue a barista course, I think it's wise that I become a semi-expert at home first.

Can someone please perhaps guide me towards the best home gear that I should consider.. machine, grinder etc.. and possibly also some good training material that I can follow to increase my knowledge and skills by following?

I'm not rolling in cash, but am prepared to buy the best kit that I can afford, as you get what you pay for, don't you, and I'm pretty serious about it all.

Thanks a lot.. much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Great to see another coffee lover on board.

Your experience at this point will be dictated by your budget and your grinder.

There are several ways to start out. For a budget of £150 the easiest way to start is with a good grinder (a fundamental piece of equipment that you are not likely to out grow) such as an Iberital MC2, and a filter pot (cafetiere) or an aeropress.

If your budget is upwards of £250-300 then a good grinder and a reconditioned (factory refurbished) Gaggia espresso machine is not out of the question.

An hour or two's instruction will get you up and running making decent coffees and learning the art of coffee making.

When you have chosen your machine then be sure to budget approx £40 for a decent tamper as the plastic tampers provided with most machines are not fit for purpose.

You could easily spend hundreds of pounds (and probably will) as upgrade-itis soon sets in once you discover what is possible when making good coffee at home.

Good luck and keep us posted with what you choose.


----------



## boobooy2k (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks









Will get myself up and running and definitely book some training.

Will check out the Iberital MC2.

Is there anything specific to look for in a good tamper?

Finally, the machine.. I've got access to a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe.. it's a couple of years old and has had light use. Would this be a good enough machine to start getting serious with?


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

The Gaggia Coffee Deluxe will be perfectly adequate for making espresso and espresso based drinks such as Latte, Cappuccino and Flat Whites. There are several steam wand upgrades but with practice you will be able to stretch milk okay.

Regarding a tamper. make sure you get one that matches the portafilter size. If using a Gaggia then a 58mm flat base tamper will be ideal.

Go for a shorter rather than longer handle for the tamper, and ensure you go for a heavy base (make the tamper work for you rather than having to use lots of force)


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Good advice, should see you making real espresso at home in no time! Find out about descaling and cleaning machines, your used Coffee Deluxe will probably need a bit of TLC even after 'light use'. With regular cleaning and easy maintenance it should run like new for many years though and there are a few mods you can do to tweak it to your preferences.


----------



## flyingpig (Nov 2, 2009)

How did you get on?


----------

